# How Much Does It Cost To Run A Pc 24 Hours?



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

I have just moved home from uni for the holidays, at my halls the electricity is included in the hall fee so I never really worry about leaving my pc running all day. Now that I am at home I do not want to run up a big bill I have not left it on for 24 hours but it as been on for around 16 / 17 hours a day.

Can somebody tell me an average or does anyone know of software which can tell you how much power is being used or how much it will cost? I am from the uk so please try to give answers in pounds.


----------



## starcab (Dec 7, 2006)

This might help you 

"much electricity do computers use?

Mod Edit: Removed huge quote!

Source: http://forum.sbrforum.com/private-zone/4018-how-much-energy-your-pc-uses.html


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I bet you wish you never asked


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you for the reply, lol I will read that and try and work it out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*starcab*, please do NOT post complete articles from other websites, that violates their copyrights. Just provide a link in the future.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

There is no exact answer; it depends on what hardware you have.

Think about it for a second; would a P4 prescott or dual core system with four hd, optical drives, etc use the same amount as a system with a celeron, single hd, and single optical drive?

Then there is the monitor. Do you have a large CRT or a LCD?

Do you have the hd set to power down or do you have them set to not power down.

As you can see there are too many variables to ever get and exact answer.


----------



## starcab (Dec 7, 2006)

JohnWill sorry about that!I thought it was OK as long as I posted a link to the source of the article


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

starcab said:


> JohnWill sorry about that!I thought it was OK as long as I posted a link to the source of the article


Actually, we have a "web quote" feature in the full reply box, click on the







icon. You stick the website address in the prompt, then paste a small excerpt from the site if desired, but not the whole article.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I read before you can have your PC, monitor, printer and scanner on 24 hours a day and it will cost about $25.00 to $35.00 a year but I don't really know because I don't leave things running all the time.

How much electricity does my computer use?

How do I find out how much electricity something uses?

And Kill A Watt EZ energy meter


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

A P4 2 GHz with 1 GB RAM, 2 x HDD, 2 x optical drives uses on average 0.15 units per hour here. The monitor you have needs to be added, but a 19" LCD adds around 40 Watts making the total 0.19 watts per hour (measured using a power analyser.

That means i kWh (1 unit) every 5.26 hours or 4.56 units per 24 hours.

Only you can tell us what the "per unit" or "per kWh" (same thing) cost is from your bill.

Other hardware setups will differ, the above is just an average for the hardware mentioned, for average (non gaming) use.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

The short and easy answer is, not anywhere near as much as half the other stuff you have in your house, like lights and AC


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not to mention other things like refrigerators and water heaters.


----------

